# Pillowcase Dresses



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Our group of church ladies got together and made these cute dresses as a humanitarian project. we have 25 made so far this is just a couple of the ones I made.
View attachment 24144


View attachment 24145


View attachment 24146


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are really cute, and some little girl will be so happy to have a new dress.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you.. we still have a few more cut out ready to sew. We thought they were cute. Some are smaller and I made a little larger ones.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Those are very cute!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

what a great idea - the dresses are adorable and such a nice effort for others. Are you sending them somewhere or are they staying local?


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

The dresses are really cute. I made 25 last year and gave them to my friend to take back to Haiti with her. She runs a mission school there.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you to all. we are sending them to South Africa with someone on a mission. I think they are just adorable..


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What do the little girls wear now?


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I make them for my girls and have sold a few here and there. Those are gorgeous! I am about to start searching through my trim stash and follow your example.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

AngieM2 said:


> What do the little girls wear now?


We were in South Africa 5 years ago and the little girls wore nothing most of the time. We gave them clothing that we had when we left and they were so excited. They will love these..


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That makes it even more special.


----------

